# New Baby Dane!



## DaneMama

I am proud to announce that Jon and I found our newest addition to our pack! She's a sweet, quiet and GORGEOUS traditionally marked harlequin that descends from some of the best known European bloodlines. 

Her maternal Grandsire from the much respected Castello Delle Rocche kennel in Italy and a Russian Grand Champ: 










Personal Page of Tuvock-A Del Castello Delle Rocche

Her paternal Grandsire is also a Ch of Russia:










TABARKA DE LA BENJAMINE: DOGUE ALLEMAND

Her paternal Dam is also a Ch of Russia out of Oldbluz lines: 










ïèòîìíèê ÄÀÊÀÍÈÐÎ

She is just over 4 months old and we picked her up yesterday from the breeder:

Great Danes European Great Danes Harlequin Great Danes



















We are thinking of naming her Pandora, which would go along with our Anne Rice theme for names. Suggestions are always welcome!


----------



## CoverTune

DANE PUPPY!!! She looks beautiful!! More pictures please!

And, I love the name Pandora.


----------



## DaneMama

We have to edit the pictures we took yesterday for me to have more to post...maybe Jon will do that while I'm at work! Not fair he gets to stay home with the new baby...LOL


----------



## GoingPostal

She's beautiful, although I will warn you, I have a ferret named Pandora and she is a monster! Sure you don't want a nice calm name instead?


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma

Well, in that case... Jon, we expect more pictures today! Hahaha


----------



## luvMyBRT

She is stunning! I love the name Pandora, btw! 
I just posted on Jon's FB page that I just love the black and white. Bailey and this new baby are my favorite. 
What do you have planned for her? Are you going to conformation show her? Her pedigree is impressive!


----------



## Huginn

What a cutie!!!


----------



## Caty M

All I can say is....


----------



## MollyWoppy

Congratulations on your new baby! She looks like a real cutie, talk about an outstanding pedigree too. Did you choose her out of the litter of pups? You're going to have to do some growth comparison pic's with her too!


----------



## luvMyBRT

I have a feeling she's gonna be HUUUUUUUGE! :fear: :becky::becky:


----------



## magicre

that name is good...also Lucia, with the hard ch ---- lew chee ya


----------



## Sprocket

Too many babies around here, must go cuddle Gunner while he is still young...


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw

She is a beauty! Congratulations!


----------



## wags

Absolutely gorgeous! I hope you will be doing the pics again with the bottle next to her as she grows! That's so sweet! Congrats!


----------



## kathylcsw

Congratulations on the new arrival. As the owner of 2 small puppies who don't weigh 15 lbs together it is hard to think of that big dog as a puppy! What does she weigh? I like the name Pandora too. My favorite Anne Rice name though is Merrick.


----------



## Donna Little

Ahhhhh, she's adorable!!! We need many, many picture as often as possible please!


----------



## sozzle

Gorgeous dog, beautiful colouring. I like the name Pandora, reminds me of the song by Ian Dury and the Blockheads from the 80s for the TV series (from the books) The Secret Diary of Adrian Mole "Profoundly in love with Pandora".


----------



## Kat

Congrats on the new addition! She is absolutely gorgeous, I LOVE her markings! Really like the name Pandora too. Danemama, how many dogs do you have now? Iv lost track lol


----------



## PDXdogmom

What a beautiful puppy!. My knowledge base of danes is very low; but I can see that your addition is a great example of the breed. Enjoy!.


----------



## monkeys23

She's beautiful! Pandora is a good name. Knew there was a reason I liked your dogs names'... especial Akasha.


----------



## DaneMama

We are definitely going to do growth pictures. That's a must! 

She's a big girl already....my guess is 50-60 pounds because she's just a tad smaller than Emmy. 

I don't have any plans to show her at this point. 

She is number 6 now. Emmy Bailey Akasha Shiloh and Zuri are the others. When Freya went back to original owner, the house seemed empty LOL

She devowered her first chicken quarter this morning like a champ!


----------



## sozzle

The only experience I have of danes is that as a teenager my boyfriend's parents at the time had a brindle female called Georgina (boyfriend's mother had 3 boys but was going to call a girl this name if she ever had) and when she shook her head you had to duck to avoid the slobber ha ha!


----------



## jdatwood

Pics of the new baby Pandora :biggrin:

Pretty big girl already at 4 months next to Bailey


----------



## jdatwood




----------



## NewYorkDogue

Pandora looks like a solid girl-- love her look! Also, judging by the last photo, it appears as though she is making herself right at home...:smile:

Congratulations!


----------



## DaneMama

I can't get over how freaking beautiful she is.


----------



## Donna Little

I LOVE that she has a white ear and a black ear and the seriously cute spots on her nose! Love!!!:smile:


----------



## xellil

She is definitely quite beautiful! And landed in a good spot, too


----------



## hmbutler

Super gorgeous  I WANT A DANE BABY!! Lol

How is she settling in with the rest of the crew?


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw

Ahhhhh! I could just sit there and pull on those lips and ears all day long!


----------



## jdatwood

Seems to have settled in quite well so far :biggrin:


----------



## rannmiller

She is a pretty little girl! Ok, she's a pretty, BIG girl!


----------



## Unosmom

Welcome your new edition, she looks like a sweetie, love the name too! I'd probably end up calling her Panda.


----------



## Janet At Nutro

Oh my gosh Natalie and Jon she is stunning!
Her markings are incredible. WOW!


----------



## DeekenDog

Beautiful Baby! Can't believe how big she is already :shocked:


----------



## DaneMama

She's fitting in very well so far


----------



## BoxerParty

What a cutie! I love her little face - she has that worried puppy look that floppy-eared pups get!


----------



## bernadettelevis

Wow she is beautiful! I love the name Pandora, i knew a horse with that name.

And i love her nose


----------



## Ivy

Congrats on the new addition. She is absolutely stunning. Can't wait to watch her grow like crazy. 
I have a feeling she's going to be huge!


----------



## twoisplenty

Aww what an adorable looking girl  Congrats on adding her to your family


----------



## Ania's Mommy

What??? A new PUPPY!?!?:clap2: She's so cuuuutee!! I just love her wittle nose and her adorable face. Congrats on the new addition, guys!


----------



## frogdog

Congrats...there is some major puppy fever going on...who's next?

Look at those paws already...she's gonna be a biggin. She looks like one of the pack...a beauty.


----------



## luvMyBRT

Um....are her paws almost as big as Bailey's?? :suspicious:


----------



## brandypup

Wow nice grandsires! Adorable little cow puppy!


----------



## magicre

can't go wrong with russian blood


----------



## DaneMama

Re- it was actually the Italian bloodlines we were after with her but you're absolutely right!

Her paws are the same size as Bailey's


----------



## bernadettelevis

DaneMama said:


> Re- it was actually the Italian bloodlines we were after with her but you're absolutely right!
> 
> Her paws are the same size as Bailey's


On the one picture she looks almost the same size as bailey, are you sure you bought a dog ?!


----------



## AveryandAudrey

WOW! She is lovely, and I like Pandora as her name too :smile:


----------



## Herzo

Congratulations on the new puppy she's beautiful. And she has some gray spots in there to. And thanks I've been wondering what happened to Freya couldn't figure it out. So is it 6 and 6 now you and Lindsey have the same number, oh you know what that means....................................


----------



## ciaBrysh

Oh...my god DANE PUPPPPPPPPYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
She is just so cute!


----------



## Liz

Beautiful girl - it is so nice to see such a well bred pup. Her structure is lovely, beautiful markings. Congrats


----------



## DaneMama

Linsey actually still has us beat! She's at 7 now :thumb:


----------



## Janet At Nutro

I just can't believe how beautiful she is.
I could stare at her pictures all day long!


----------



## Herzo

DaneMama said:


> Linsey actually still has us beat! She's at 7 now :thumb:


But only six at home right? she has the old Cocker Spaniel that lives at her work.


----------



## DaneMama

Herzo said:


> But only six at home right? she has the old Cocker Spaniel that lives at her work.


She has 7 at home and the Cocker at work, so actually 8 in total.


----------



## danecolor

your new baby is gorgeous :smile: . i am struck with dane puppy envy.


----------



## CorgiPaws

Of course you already know my thoughts on her!! And I'm so glad your puppy fever has been treated, finally!! 
She's perfect.


----------



## Caty M

How big do you expect her to grow to? She looks huge for 4 months LOL


----------

